# Training: Up close by yourself



## celtic_crippler (Sep 17, 2008)

I have some students that came to us from other arts where they were trained to stay way back from an attacker. 

This interferes with thier kenpo training at times in various ways: don't properly close distance, upset balance through poor posture, don't properly execute technique because of range, etc...

Of course we deal with these issues in class, and it's easier to do so under guidance and with other students to work with. BUT, they wanted to know how they could practice overcoming these problems at home by themselves. 

Any suggestions? 

Thanks!


----------



## MJS (Sep 17, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> I have some students that came to us from other arts where they were trained to stay way back from an attacker.
> 
> This interferes with thier kenpo training at times in various ways: don't properly close distance, upset balance through poor posture, don't properly execute technique because of range, etc...
> 
> ...


 
Stay way back?  Not sure why someone would want to do that especially if they're doing Kenpo.   Anyways...my suggestion would be to do more training with partners.  This isn't something that can be done without a partner.


----------



## JTKenpo (Sep 17, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> I have some students that came to us from other arts where they were trained to stay way back from an attacker.
> 
> This interferes with thier kenpo training at times in various ways: don't properly close distance, upset balance through poor posture, don't properly execute technique because of range, etc...
> 
> ...


 
In a conversation with Marlon before a seminar one morning he described Kempo to be "all about the love", in other words you need to be in close range.  Sounds kind of funny but people understand it when you tell them that way.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 17, 2008)

MJS said:


> Stay way back? Not sure why someone would want to do that especially if they're doing Kenpo.


 
Maybe they came from a completely different style?  some methods are very long-range, more of a hit-and-run approach that don't get too close.


----------



## MJS (Sep 17, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> Maybe they came from a completely different style? some methods are very long-range, more of a hit-and-run approach that don't get too close.


 
True, I didn't think of that.  I was just going on the Kenpo that I have seen....Parker, Tracy, SKK, all of which IMO is up close and personal.


----------



## CoryKS (Sep 17, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> In a conversation with Marlon before a seminar one morning he described Kempo to be "all about the love", in other words you need to be in close range. Sounds kind of funny but people understand it when you tell them that way.


 
Great, now I'm going to have "Love Hurts" in my head for the rest of the day.  :rofl:


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 17, 2008)

RTFM I posted the problem exists primarily with students that have *come to us from other styles. *

The student's point was that they "see" what they should be doing working *with partners in class*. 

The question is, does anyone have any suggestions that would help them when *they train at home by themselves*? 

Thanks! 

BTW, I've never refered to it as "_all about the love_" .... I call our philosophy of being aggressive with an attacker the _S.O.S. principle_. I'm sure if you think about it, you can figure out what the acronym stands for. LOL


----------



## JTKenpo (Sep 17, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> RTFM I posted the problem exists primarily with students that have *come to us from other styles. *
> 
> The student's point was that they "see" what they should be doing working *with partners in class*.
> 
> ...


 
SOS.....slap one silly??  Sorry my powers of observation are failing me today.

ok to the point.  I don't think you can solve a problem of range when *they train at home by themselves *because at that point there is no range.  You must have a partner to have range, but I understand what you mean.  My suggestion would be to have them try this drill.  Going through there techniques at home insert a step drag (or shuffle step) after every movement within the technique.  ie  Block, step drag, strike, step drag, strike, step drag, cross and cover out.  It will atleast get them moving forward and help the distance problem.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Sep 17, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> SOS.....slap one silly?? Sorry my powers of observation are failing me today.
> 
> ok to the point. I don't think you can solve a problem of range when *they train at home by themselves *because at that point there is no range. You must have a partner to have range, but I understand what you mean. My suggestion would be to have them try this drill. Going through there techniques at home insert a step drag (or shuffle step) after every movement within the technique. ie Block, step drag, strike, step drag, strike, step drag, cross and cover out. It will atleast get them moving forward and help the distance problem.


 
Thanks! I had another suggestion over on KT to have them practice their techs in a closet. LOL I liked that suggestion as well. 

I'll throw you a bone on the S.O.S. principle..... it has to do with something that stinks.


----------



## MJS (Sep 17, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> RTFM I posted the problem exists primarily with students that have *come to us from other styles. *
> 
> The student's point was that they "see" what they should be doing working *with partners in class*.
> 
> ...


 
Wow..see what happens when ya don't read the post slowly!  Sorry about that little mixup. 

I still think that partner work is the best way to go.  I know that they're looking for something when they're at home, but actually training with someone who can provide them with that 'close' feeling will benefit them more in the long run than solo training. 

Mike


----------



## ackks10 (Sep 17, 2008)

yes sir that was me, and here is what i said,


Now i know that you will think this is something i made up, but it is not
back when i started kenpo,we had a saying, that kenpo is telephone booth fighting,but what i would do is (for these people) is to tell them when they go home(or even at the dojo) go into a closet with someone and do the tecq, this is what i still do with some people who come to me from TKD, or Shodakan, but try that.


----------



## Jdokan (Sep 19, 2008)

When I first started in Kenpo I was working sellin shoes...(don't tell anybody..I do have some sort of reputation....) and I used to practice my material in the back between the shelving.....very tight spacing made for interesting training...I believe it helped....


----------



## ackks10 (Sep 20, 2008)

Jdokan said:


> When I first started in Kenpo I was working sellin shoes...(don't tell anybody..I do have some sort of reputation....) and I used to practice my material in the back between the shelving.....very tight spacing made for interesting training...I believe it helped....





there you go,,


----------



## JTKenpo (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey crippler, since you changed your signiture can I steal your old one?  It's Kenpo, its supposed to hurt has been my new favorite saying.  LOL


----------



## ackks10 (Sep 20, 2008)

JTKenpo said:


> Hey crippler, since you changed your signiture can I steal your old one?  It's Kenpo, its supposed to hurt has been my new favorite saying.  LOL




 "its supposed to hurt", not all the time,because kenpo is a frame of mind, you can do whatever you want to do(with kenpo) hurt, or not hurt, it's up to you.


----------



## marlon (Sep 21, 2008)

celtic_crippler said:


> I have some students that came to us from other arts where they were trained to stay way back from an attacker.
> 
> This interferes with thier kenpo training at times in various ways: don't properly close distance, upset balance through poor posture, don't properly execute technique because of range, etc...
> 
> ...


 
Make sure they understand and think about what thier strikes are doing, while they practice.  this coupled with good visualization should allow thier alone practice to re inforce what you are teaching them.

Respectfully,
Marlon


----------



## bostonbomber (Sep 24, 2008)

Backing away from an attacker is contrary to many styles, not just Kenpo.  Perhaps you can suggest when they practice at home to stand with their back to a wall, visualize an attack, then respond.  (Instict of most animals when cornered is to respond with an aggressive forward attack.)  Most important thing though is in order for a person to close the gap, they must trust the technique.  Hopefully as their experience with Kenpo grows they will break these old, bad habits.


----------

